# 12' - 13' Noodle Rods



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone here use a rod that long? I use a 10'6" rod now and am thinking about getting a longer one, but I am curious as to what others might be using. There are some float/centerpin rods in that category. Does anyone use a spinning reel with a centerpin rod?

Never hurts to try to find a better way to skin a cat or catch some steel.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Joel,

I built a 13' float rod that I use for spin fishing. I looked at St. Croix, Loomis, Okuma and Shimano before deciding on building one. I fished the Shimano Convergence 12'6" and hated it. Heavy, tip heavy and the most awful thing I've every fished, so I sent it back. The Okuma seems like a nice rod for under $100.00, but I don't like the Tennessee handles, which most 13+' rods have. The Loomis is in the $400 neighborhood and I just refuse to pay that for a rod. So I decided to build a 13' spinning rod using a Rainshadow blank. I absolutely love it and wouldn't trade for 4 of all of the rods mentioned above. It's pretty gratifying catching fish on something you built.

I hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve,
Thanks for the reply. You posted something similar on another steelhead site, but I couldn't find it. If you don't mind, how much did the components run to build your own? Living in Columbus with limited chances to fish steel, I don't want to break the bank on a(nother) rod.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> It's pretty gratifying catching fish on something you built.



thats how i feel when i catch fish on my jigs i make
i see alot of people having longer rods then me, mine is 10 1/2, its actually quantnum, they dont specialize in steelhead rods thats for sure, but it gets the job done....

alot of the people i see have 13 foot rods, it looks like it gets the job done just as good, my drift is already good with 10 1/2, i dont see the need for a longer noodle rod unless you are fishing slack water


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> alot of the people i see have 13 foot rods, it looks like it gets the job done just as good, my drift is already good with 10 1/2, i dont see the need for a longer noodle rod unless you are fishing slack water


I thought that way until late last year when I was watching a buddy fish. He's taller with a wider wing span and can drift a 10'6" much better than I. Since building the 13', I catch more fish because I can get longer, more natural drifts every where on the river regardless of the flow. It's really nice on rivers wider than the Rock. There's a stretch on the Grand that I can cast to the opposite bank and get a perfect drift. Pulled quite a few fish out of that drift when another buddy just passes it by with his 10' 6".


----------



## bigfishtommy (Oct 25, 2004)

Being completely new to steelhead scene (first trip coming up soon) I need to know what these longer rods are like. My longest is a 7 ft ugly stik. Would you highly recommend getting a 10 ft plus rod for occasional steelheading or can I stick to my 7 ft ugly spinning rod setup? Are these rods setup for spinning? Any help is greatly greatly appreciated. Thanks very m uch in advance!

Tom


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

You can throw spinners, spoons and plugs with a shorter rod very well. But to drift fish you'll need a 10' or longer rod to get the desired 'drag free' drift (little to no line on the water).


----------



## bigfishtommy (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, Goby. Is drift fishing recommended over spinners, plugs etc? Just wondering if I should even try drifting with a 7 ft rod, get a 10 ft rod, or just stick with spinners and plugs. I am taking my son, so I really hope to hook into a fish or 2. What do you think?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

bigfishtommy said:


> Thanks, Goby. Is drift fishing recommended over spinners, plugs etc? Just wondering if I should even try drifting with a 7 ft rod, get a 10 ft rod, or just stick with spinners and plugs. I am taking my son, so I really hope to hook into a fish or 2. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


This time of year anything goes because the water is warmer and they are spawning. In other words, they're active. In the middle of winter drifting is the way to go.


----------

